# 996 GT3 RS



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought you guys might like to see this absolute jewel I detailed very recently!

Here we have a great example of a Porsche 996 GT3 RS, one of 115 made in right hand drive with the blue script, decals and wheels with ceramic discs and large bright yellow calipers showing just 11,000 miles from new. An awesome car to work on.

Work carried out was a thorough wash, decontamination, glaze and wax with the wheels, exhausts and glass also sealed.

Auto Finesse Citrus Power and their Avalanche snow foam was used for pre wash with wheels, arches and calipers dealt with Wheel Woolies and Auto Finesse brushes. Two bucket method for the wash using Chemical Guys Glossworkz shampoo, clay mitt afterwards and then pat dried with AF towels.

The RS was then brought back into it's garage with AF Crystal for the glass inside and out, Sonax NPT for the exterior glass, Chemcial Guys EZ Creme Glaze for the paintwork and carbon fibre wing and mirrors with Auto Finesse Spirit wax ontop and a final spritz of Sonax BSD on top of that.

Wheels and exhausts sealed with Sonax wheel sealant.

Having worked on the brand new 991 GT3 in a previous thread, I must say I prefer this 996! Much more raw and analog.

Anyway... onto the pictures!











Inside for glaze and sealant.





Genuine carbon fibre mirrors, rear wing, bootlid and bonnet.



























Thanks for looking!!:car::thumb:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice work daryl.

Out of interest what do you think of the auto finesse glaze?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

This one?

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/ultra-glaze-500ml

Haven't tried it yet! I imagine it's good but IMO Chemical Guys seem to rock the glazes really well.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes that's it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice car and excellent work, glad you enjoyed it because I find white a little un-rewarding generally.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't mind white myself (own a white car) just try to concentrate on gaining the actual brightness of the colour and the gloss with whites, and obviously defects!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I think these are one of the first cars that I had such a huge fondness for. I remember when they brought them out and they were featured on Top Gear, I must have been about ten or so.

Lovely car and you've done a lovely job. You've done a few GT3's haven't you?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Done a few Porsches, this and the new 991 GT3 which is insane, and also Cayenne/997's. Latest being the 997 C4S coupe which was had quite a substantial paint correction.


----------

